# Does anyone have a phone number for a direct line to the Interval International Worldmark desk ?



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 27, 2021)

I was on hold with Worldmark for 1.06 hours, they could not help me. I was transferred to II Worldmark desk and was disconnnected. On hold with II right now. This is the second time this has happened this week. So frustrating.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 27, 2021)

Internet says: *1-877-678-4400*


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you !


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 27, 2021)

Busy signal.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 27, 2021)

I got through.  Try again.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 27, 2021)

Finally got through  to the Worldmark desk, they put me through to "escalation", and in the middle of the call I GOT CUT OFF AGAIN. 

I foolishly thought the customer service agent might call me back since they had just confirmed my phone numbers, but this did not happen. Called II AGAIN (4th time) went through the whole story AGAIN and was told no one can help me because Worldmark is now closed. I did get a number to call tomorrow before I was cut off, where they would do a conference call with Worldmark, II and me.

Just shoot me.


----------



## klpca (Dec 27, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Finally got through  to the Worldmark desk, they put me through to "escalation", and in the middle of the call I GOT CUT OFF AGAIN.
> 
> I foolishly thought the customer service agent might call me back since they had just confirmed my phone numbers, but this did not happen. Called II AGAIN (4th time) went through the whole story AGAIN and was told no one can help me because Worldmark is now closed. I did get a number to call tomorrow before I was cut off, where they would do a conference call with Worldmark, II and me.
> 
> Just shoot me.


I am not sure that you have received *any* "customer service" here. Wow. I hope that tomorrow goes better!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2021)

Wow, this is very troublesome, someone at II or Worldmark should return the OP phone call and apologize. IMHO.


----------

